# recovered after two years!



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

i'd type more but my laptop has been stolen lol :\

so yes my darlings, i knew this time would come. i am at peace! i read the power of now by tolle which was a huge inspiration.







aaaall that dp is, is a distorted thinking pattern of the mind in response to stress. youve read that a million times.

1. you think too much. <--- biggest problem. pointless compulsive thinking. so? meditate

2. get a tan

3. read some books for fun. well i like reading... do whatever the hell you want to do. just not on the computer.

4. get some goddamn discipline! quit the computer! wake up at 5 am to jog! get a job, go to school

5. learn to breathe. this goes along with meditation

6. realize my love, that you and your mind are two different entities. your mind is evil as fuck but you must realize that you are essentially stronger. you're perfect. dont look for happiness in the external material world.

7. very important: realize that becoming free of dp wont make you happy. you will not be grateful for every clear moment. life outside of dp is still full of pain. you soon forget all about dp. become grateful for yourself simply existing now... and the dp slips away.









this was all typed from my ipod so dont give me shit k?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

misia! zomg. congrats. how come u never get on anymore?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations Bear,

It's always so good to hear a Success in Recovery Story. Thanks for coming back to drop us a line. When you can, let us know more details.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good for you! Glad to hear you did it. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

wow, congratulations. This is hugely inspiring.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

wine&morewine said:


> 2. get a tan


Very important. Ya gotta look good so get a tan


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

i'd just like to say that you fucking suck, and I hope you burn in hell for 10,000 years.

kthanxbai


----------



## TheKing32 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Job!!! We are working towards it!!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Yes, thoughts are evil fucks, you are so right.

If anyone wants to babysit two hyper kids while I meditate and get a tan, drop me a line!

I need to recoveeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

What SSRI did you use?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tell what it was like the moment it completely went away. How did you know it was completely gone?


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

York said:


> Wow, that's great! Yes, thoughts are evil fucks, you are so right.
> 
> If anyone wants to babysit two hyper kids while I meditate and get a tan, drop me a line!
> 
> I need to recoveeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Couldn't of said it better York. You have so much stress and responsibility when you have a child. Tanning would be great if I can just leave the house ALONE!


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

austin- i dont come on anymore because this website, if you let it, becomes a disease in itself. i dont have dp, why should i come back?

i used celexa for 7 months. it gave me a good motivation boost, mostly

also, i know it seems impossible, but some of you reeeeaally need time away from the computer. im glad mine got stolen

valleygirl- the clear moments started coming on as the celexa began to kick in after a few months. because the celexa quieted my mind and its evil pointless thoughts, my true self had a chance to beccome stronger and now my mind and i are sort of equal. it just feels fine, you know? healthy. nothing feels threatening and the world is the same old good world.

just because youre busy doesnt mean you cant practice meditating! get out in the sun is what i mean about tanning lol no excuses! coming back to reality is simple but tricky.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

wine&morewine said:


> austin- i dont come on anymore because this website, if you let it, becomes a disease in itself. i dont have dp, why should i come back?
> 
> i used celexa for 7 months. it gave me a good motivation boost, mostly
> 
> ...


Have you come off the celexa now and if so for how long. Thanks, Dyna


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah im off the celexa, have been for like 2 months now. im a free bird now!!







just had another great day! with meditation everyday is a great day<3


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

wine&morewine said:


> yeah im off the celexa, have been for like 2 months now. im a free bird now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you bear. I remember when you were in the depts of DP. So do you think the celexa kick started your recovery or could you have recovered with out. Did you Make any major life changes?


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

i definitely needed the celexa. it was like a helpful little buddy. you still have to do all of the work of course, fake it till you make it. but once i felt like it did its job, i weaned off very slowly and the positive life changes have stayed.

the only major change i can think of was learning to drive! that and flying internationally alone for the first time were two fears concquered. face your fears, dp will dissapate. i promise


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi wine!
Congrats and thanks for sharing, really. You can imagine how it helps to hear that.
Can you tell us more about recovery please. I know that even without dp, pain exists.
But you feel stronger right? 
When you had dp, did you think sometimes "there is no end to that"? 
Did you have ocd, tinnitus? if yes, when dp gone, all gone?

Thank you


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

wine&morewine said:


> i definitely needed the celexa. it was like a helpful little buddy. you still have to do all of the work of course, fake it till you make it. but once i felt like it did its job, i weaned off very slowly and the positive life changes have stayed.
> 
> the only major change i can think of was learning to drive! that and flying internationally alone for the first time were two fears concquered. face your fears, dp will dissapate. i promise


Did you get any side effects from the celexa. Did it make you feel worse at the start, before you started feeling better.


----------



## ERROR (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations!! ☺


----------

